# What did you Shoot Today



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I shot a 76, 1 under on the front 34, and a 5 over 42 on the back. I was even par until # 15 a par 5 it was then that I started to think about shooting under par for the round. I let my mental game thoughts start to creep in and then went bogie, par, bogie, double bogie to finish. I started thinking too much and I know better. On the positive side it was a great round and the first time I have broken par on the front nine.
:thumbsup:


----------



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

I shot 49 on 9 holes. 14 over. I have only been playing 3 months, so I was extremely happy with my round.

I also shot a +24 59 on these same 9 holes last time I played (last Sunday). So I reckon at this pace, I'll be on the PGA in 2 weeks .


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats on your 76


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Played in a team matchplay event. Won my match against a 4 marker 5up with 3 to play. I had to give him 3 shots, so i was really happy. I was -2 when the match finished.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Didn’t keep score, so I really don’t know. But the finishing hole made me laugh and cry…

310 yd dogleg left par 4. Steep hill with heavy trees along the left side to mark O.B. And a 12-15 ft. wide concrete-lined culvert runs across the fairway at about 150 yds. Went straight for end corner of the woods/OB to allow for a fade, but it stayed straight, nicked an overhanging tree limb, ricocheted straight down into the cart path, bounced into the culvert, hit the near side and bounded right toward the green, but deep down in the light rough. The grass caught my iron shot, dribbling the ball about 10 yards, still in the rough. Hit a towering approach, dead-sticking it 3 feet left of the hole. Canned the putt.

One BUTT-ugly hole, but it’s still a par… 

:cheeky4:


----------

